

Users + Hard Work = Success, Interview of LessEverything Founder - collistaeed
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/strategy/startup-stories-allan-branch-of-lessaccounting/

======
mrbad101
Why's the gentlemen in the picture lacking a shirt?

~~~
auston
He's from North Florida. (before you start downmodding me - I am from Florida
as well)

------
jjs
I think you left Revenue out of that equation...

~~~
mustpax
Let's play with a little bit of symbolic logic. Near the end of the article
the founders talk say, if your life falls apart then you can't count that as
success. Well, you need a little bit of revenue for your life to not fall
apart. We can distill that down to:

    
    
      If no revenue, then no success
    

The contrapositive of which is:

    
    
      If success, then revenue
    

Then given our previous theorem:

    
    
      If (Users and Hard Work) then Success.
    

Causality is commutative, so we can just substitute our earlier result:

    
    
      If (Users and Hard Work) then Revenue.
    

Thus we get Revenue in to that equation. This ought to work, at least in
theory :)

~~~
beza1e1
I agree, if by "causality" you mean "implication" and by "commutative" you
mean "transitive".

~~~
mustpax
Yes I do. I'd say causality, while not a term of art, still is valid.
"Commutative" on the hand is plain wrong, thanks for the correction.

